
US Rail Construction Costs - kangman
https://pedestrianobservations.wordpress.com/2011/05/16/us-rail-construction-costs/
======
PeterWhittaker
Another data point: Ottawa's light rail project ([1]), at roughly $CAD200M/km.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confederation_Line](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confederation_Line)

------
willyt
I don't know about the US, but the UK construction industry is unbelievably
slow and bureaucratic compared to other European countries in general.

------
m1k3
test1

------
dang
Please don't use the titles of HN submissions to editorialize. (Submitted
title was "NYC and SF beat the world with Transit boondoggles".)

